# Sticky  Viajar a Uruguay | Travel to Uruguay | Viajar ao Uruguai | Aller en Uruguay | 乌拉圭旅游



## Felipeaamelo

Hello, i'm sorry to post in ENglish, i really don't know spanish, altought i can read it. 

I'm from Brazil and i'm going to Uruguay on next July by car. I wish to know what cities i should visit? So far, i know i have to go to Punta del Este, Montevideo and Colonia. What else? 

Thanks for the help! 
Any tips are appreciated!


----------



## federico87

É melhor que escrevas em português num foro uruguaio, aqui sempre têm pessoas que entendemos a língua inglesa, mas para que possamos todos compreender, escrevendo em português está bem.

O Uruguai oferece muitas alternativas pro turismo, praia (nesta época o turismo de praia não, menos em julho, mas as cidades turísticas oferecem também opções no inverno), turismo cultural, histórico, turismo de águas termais, turismo rural, gastronômico - queijos, vinhos, etc.- é melhor que nos possas dizer qual é o teu interese.

Se vieres de carro, uma boa alternativa é vir pela estrada do extremo sul do Brasil, de Pelotas ao Chuí (enche o tanque do carro por que não têm nada na estrada por três ou quatro horas até a fronteira), já que mesmo no Chuy uruguaio podes visitar o forte San Miguel, e até Montevideo existem um monte de lugares turísticos interessantes para conhecer.


----------



## shunebashni

*Vacaciones en Uruguay*

Hola gente del foro uruguayo, quería decirles que me encanta uruguay y que siempre estoy de pasadita observando los threads. Hace mucho tiempo ya que quiero irme de vacaciones por allá solo que necesito algunas sugerencias; si es que me pueden dar, estaría muy agradecido.. Quiero quedarme en Montevideo y quiero saber los precios que se manejan, algo accesible ciertamente, que sea barato pero a la vez confiable, para pasar una o dos semanas por allá; seguramente los precios varian segun la época del año pero para tener una idea nada mas, por ejemplo entre enero y febrero, algunos precios de apart hoteles o de hostels.. Por que se encarece si te quedas en un hotel; en mi caso quiero viejar con mi familia y somos 4 conmigo, si nos vamos todos en avion más el hotel por dos semanas tu presupuesto se va por las nuebes.. xD.. Por eso queria algo mas como apart hotel o hostel.. desde ya ,gracias =)


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, por ahora solo te puedo decir bienvenido y que espero que la pases brutal.

Por otra parte me voy a poner a averiguarte precioskay:


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD

Por tickets de avion, te sugerio que estes atento a las ofertas de PLUNA, que vuela 2 veces por día desde ASU y que semanalmente sorprende con buenos precios.

www.flypluna.com y hacé click en PARAGUAY

En cuanto a HOSTELS, buscá las direcciones de los siguientes en GOOGLE.COM.UY y visitá sus páginas.

RED HOSTEL
POCITOS HOSTEL
CHE LAGARTO
CIUDAD VIEJA HOSTEL
GREEN HOSTEL
PALERMO HOSTEL
ART HOSTEL
MONTEVIDEO HOSTEL

Mi sugerencia es que te quedes por la zona de POCITOS - PUNTA CARRETAS, en el POCITOS HOSTEL
Tendrás playa, rambla, restaurantes, tiendas y centros comerciales a la mano.
Al llegar, adquiere una tarjeta STM del transporte colectivo y la cargas con dinero, de esa manera viajan los 4, sin efectivo, por toda la ciudad. 
Hay boletos locales de $ 10, comunes (1 hora usando varios servicios) $ 17 y de 2 horas , combinando todos los buses que necesites, por $ 22.50

http://www.imm.gub.uy/ciudadania/stm-transporte-metropolitano/sistema-de-transporte-metropolitano


----------



## FEDE_22

Anda a la zona de Pocitos que hay opciones buenas. El centro esta abandonado por la IMM hoy en día y no esta muy lindo.


----------



## magoff

Si venis en omnibus te ahorras unos buenos Guaranies y el viaje no es tan largo,te aconsejo viajar x EGA,tiene excelente servicio!


----------



## City_of_Fury

Estimados uruguayos:

Estoy planificando mis vacaciones de invierno. Y uno de los posibles destinos sería su agradable país.

El estilo de mi viaje es: turista-sin-mucho-dinero :lol: . Y me gustaría preguntarles un par de cosas como:

¿Hay buenos campings en Montevideo? Digo, para ir en carpa. En muchas ciudades termina resultando un modo económico de hospedaje.

Y en segundo lugar, me gustaría algo de los precios. Y la relación con el $ Argentino. Por ejemplo como resulta el tema de cenar, almorzar, viajar en el transporte público, etc. 

Y por último ¿Qué lugares de Montevideo y esa zona me recomiendan?

Gracias


----------



## FEDE_22

Que yo sepa no hay campings en Montevideo, aca 5 pesos uruguayos es un peso argentino, es mas caro Montevideo que Buenos Aires. Te recomiendo que visites la Plaza independencia, la ciudad vieja, conducir por toda la rambla hasta pocitos y seguir hasta carrasco asi ves toda la ciudad desde la costa. Podes visitar el Placio Legislativo, Teatro Solis, Mercado de la abundancia para comerte un buen asado y ver tango si te gusta, shoppings son todos iguales en todos lados asi que...podes visitar el nuevo aeropuerto que es genial y pasear por Carrasco de paso que es un barrio muy lindo.


----------



## Iggy RYKKARD

City_of_Fury said:


> Estimados uruguayos:
> 
> Estoy planificando mis vacaciones de invierno. Y uno de los posibles destinos sería su agradable país.
> 
> El estilo de mi viaje es: turista-sin-mucho-dinero :lol: . Y me gustaría preguntarles un par de cosas como:
> 
> ¿Hay buenos campings en Montevideo? Digo, para ir en carpa. En muchas ciudades termina resultando un modo económico de hospedaje.
> 
> Y en segundo lugar, me gustaría algo de los precios. Y la relación con el $ Argentino. Por ejemplo como resulta el tema de cenar, almorzar, viajar en el transporte público, etc.
> 
> Y por último ¿Qué lugares de Montevideo y esa zona me recomiendan?
> 
> Gracias


Hay campings, o mejor dicho, zonas para acampar, pero sólo en la zona rural de Montevideo (oeste), como en Punta Espinillo y La Colorada.
Por ello, tal opción ni la consideres y menos en invierno.

Te recomiendo algún hostel, especialmente en la zona costera, Pocitos, Punta Carretas, etc.

De las cosas que tenés que experimentar, tal como ya te lo sugirieron, es -

visita guiada al Palacio Legislativo
visita guiada a la Torre de Antel
ascenso al mirador del Palacio Municipal
Caminar o andar en bici por la Rambla (ojo que son 20 KMS), especialmente desde Parque Rodó hasta el Puerto del Buceo
ir al shopping de Punta Carretas, no por su valor como centro comercial sino porque antes fue una carcel y se conservó la estructura del edificio
ir al Teatro Solis a ver alguna obra 
ir al Mercado del Puerto un sábado al mediodía, a por sandwiches y 1/2 1/2 en Roldós
a la feria de Villa Biarritz un sábado de mañana o a la del Parque Rodó un domingo de mañana. Personalmente no recomiendo visitar la de Tristán Narvaja.
tomarse algo (tal vez un té completo) en la terraza de HEMING-WAY (Punta Gorda) viendo la puesta del sol
visitar el museo de los presidentes (Palacio Estévez), cruzar a Plaza Independencia y bajar al Mausoleo del Prócer, de ser posible un viernes que hay cambio de guardia, merodear por los boliches de la zona al mediodía, a ver si te cruzás con "El Pepe" almorzando, subir restaurant del Hotel Radisson a tomarte una cerveza con maníes y mirar el panorama del puerto y la bahía.

Ir por el World Trade Center, al mediodía o por la noche y luego merodear por los pubs de L. A. de Herrera entre 26 de marzo y la rambla.

Deambular por Carrasco y Punta Gorda.
Tomarse tranqui un té completo en cualquier confitería, pero si podés, visita ORO DEL RHIN en Colonia y Convención (Centro), es todo un viaje en el tiempo, diría que a 1934, con el Graff Zeppelin volando sobre Montevideo.

Atenti, al llegar, te sacás un tarjeta STM,por ahora es gratuita, la cargas, y luego aprovechas los viajes de 1 y 2 horas, que te permiten bajar y subir de cuanto bus quieras, por el precio de un boleto de $ 17 (1 hora) o $ 23 (2 horas). Por la zona del centro te conviene el boleto céntrico, $ 10.

En la página www.imm.gub.uy podés sacar las rutas y horarios de los buses.

Los precios son iguales o más caros que BUE, pues el peso local se revaluó muchísimo los últimos 2 años (el dolar estaba a $25 y bajó a $19 para ahora ubicarse en $21).


----------



## Davorm

Amigos.

En febrero próximo viajaré on amigos desde Córdoba hacia Uruguay de vacaciones. 

Principalmente haremos base en Valizas y me gustaría que me recomienden lugares para conocer en el camino. Los ya agendados son Colonia, MVD, Punta y La Paloma. Como verán la idea es seguir la costa y recorrer los principales balnearios para luego establecernos en Valizas.

El otro tema es el del alojamiento. Si conocen lugares para hospedarnos en Valizas/Aguas Dulces les agradeceré infinitamente el dato.

Y una pregunta más, ¿qué tan frecuentemente se encuentran estaciones de servicio en las rutas? ¿Es necesario estar atento a no dejar las ciudades sin combustible?

Desde ya miles de gracias, abrazos!


----------



## mbuildings

davorm said:


> Amigos.
> 
> En febrero próximo viajaré on amigos desde Córdoba hacia Uruguay de vacaciones.
> 
> Principalmente haremos base en Valizas y me gustaría que me recomienden lugares para conocer en el camino. Los ya agendados son Colonia, MVD, Punta y La Paloma. Como verán la idea es seguir la costa y recorrer los principales balnearios para luego establecernos en Valizas.
> 
> El otro tema es el del alojamiento. Si conocen lugares para hospedarnos en Valizas/Aguas Dulces les agradeceré infinitamente el dato.
> 
> Y una pregunta más, ¿qué tan frecuentemente se encuentran estaciones de servicio en las rutas? ¿Es necesario estar atento a no dejar las ciudades sin combustible?
> 
> Desde ya miles de gracias, abrazos!


Primero que nada hoteles en Valizas-Aguas dulces:

http://www.welcomeuruguay.com/valizas-aguasdulces/alojamientos.html

Con respecto al recorrido te recomiendo obviamente por proximidad pasar primero por Colonia y luego hacer MVD, Punta y La Paloma.

Con respecto a lo de las estaciones; son frecuentes dependiendo de la ruta que tomes y a donde vayas. Siempre es recomendable tener combustible en el vehículo y más recomendable aún cuando vas a viajar por rutas de Rocha donde por lejanía de los destinos, etc, las estaciones están a una distancia considerable unas de otras.

En el caso de la ruta 1 (Colonia-MVD, creo que si venís de Córdoba vas a pasar si o si por esta ruta) se trata de una ruta moderna (especialmente el último tramo hasta MVD) que conecta varias localidades y vas a encontrar varias estaciones de servicio en el camino.

En el caso de la ruta IB (interbalnearia), una cuasi autopista bastante moderna (cuando la veas vas a ver porqué lo digo) que va desde MVD-Punta pasando por casi todos los balnearios del Este uruguayo; esta ruta a mi juicio es la más segura para viajar ya que hay estaciones, teléfonos de emergencia por todo lo largo, carriles bien señalizados, buena iluminación, etc.

Igualmente te repito, acá o en cualquier lado siempre es recomendable viajar con combustible en el vehículo.

En cuanto a destinos:

*Colonia-*Muy lindo lugar para pasear, tanto por su zona antigua (Colonia del Sacramento) como por su rambla.

*MVD-* Ciudad más completa, muchos lugares para recorrer. Seguramente la vas a encontrar medio vacía porque la gente en verano se toma licencia y se escapa de la capital.

*Punta-* También muy completa pero cara en verano, a mi personalmente me encanta; es como una isla en Uruguay donde vas a encontrar tremendos autos, tremendas casas, y bueno, ya la vas a ver.

*La Paloma-* Solía ser un lugar tranquilo, solía.... Te recomiendo sus playas.

*Valizas-* Los paisajes con las dunas dejan pasmado a cualquiera, precioso lugar y con poca gente en relación a los otros destinos. Te recomiendo tirarte hasta Cabo Polonio, otro tremendo lugar con *tremendas playas*, tremendos paisajes y casi sin gente.


----------



## Davorm

Gracias M.! Muy buena info.

De seguro hasta febrero me surgen muchas dudas y los vuelva a molestar :lol:

Abrazos!


----------



## mbuildings

davorm said:


> Gracias M.! Muy buena info.
> 
> De seguro hasta febrero me surgen muchas dudas y los vuelva a molestar :lol:
> 
> Abrazos!


De nada kay:

Cualquier otro dato que necesites podés consultarnos sin problemas !


----------



## Litox08

Si tenés tiempo en el recorrido podrías agendarte Atlántida, un balneario muy lindo 40 km al Este de Montevideo (por ruta Interbalnearia).

También La Pedrera, queda a 10 km al Este de La Paloma , es uno de los lugares mas exclusivos de Rocha.

Otro lugar hermoso es Punta del Diablo, pero queda pasando Valizas. Yo te recomendaría que fueras. Es el balneario de moda de los jóvenes, tiene muy buenas playas, lindos paisajes y mucha joda jeje. No es tan lejos, creo que son 40 km al Este de Valizas.

Bueno Davorm, espero que tengas un buen viaje y cualquier consulta a las órdenes


----------



## Davorm

Muchas gracias! 

Destinos agendados, al estar de paso seguro los visitaremos. Y la idea era llegar lo más al NE posible hacia Brazil, así que es muy posible que pasemos por Punta del Diablo.

Ya que estamos les hago una preguntita más. ¿Cómo está el cambio monetario actualmente? ¿Conviene viajar con dólares o pesos argentinos? ¿Será mejor cambiar por uruguayos acá o una vez en Montevideo? Son tres preguntas en realidad 

Muchas gracias por la buena onda.


----------



## pananac

*¡Ayuda! estudio la posibilidad de ir a visitar Montevideo y Colonia*

Saludos Amigos Uruguayos!!!

Soy Panameño y estare de visita por el cono sur, especificamente a la Argentina entre finales de novimbre y principios de Diciembre. 
Amigos que han ido por alla, me han dicho que sale muy factible tomar un Buque o un autobus desde Buenos Aires hasta Montevideo y a Colonia.

Me gustaria saber cuales son las opciones mas comodas y baratas para ir hasta alla, estoy estudiando quedarme 2 dias para conocer un poco y decir que estube por esas tierras.

Me gustaria saber que hay bueno para conocer y hacer en esas 2 ciudades.

Viajare solo asi que me gustaria conocer foristas para que me muestren la ciudad e incluso ir a algun bar.


Saludos amigos :cheers:


----------



## SebaFun

Bueno, muy bienvenido primeramente. Por otra parte tenes colonia espress o buquebus para cruzar, no se los precios, pero no deben ser caros.

Despues de monte a colonia y viceversa es muy facil, por bus a unos ciento y algo de pesos uruguayos.

Si no tubiera examen a principios de diciembre seria un guia. sEGURO alquien se prende, asi que buena suerte


----------



## pananac

^^

Gracias por la Info, confirmado ire a Uruguay :banana:


----------



## Bolsilludo

También podés ir directo por ferry desde Buenos Aires a Montevideo sin pasar por Colonia. Buquebus te demora 3 horas en hacer el cruce.
Luego también tenés la posibilidad de hacer el viaje por vía aérea que te demora alrededor de 30 minutos.


----------



## pananac

y por via terrestre cuanto cuesta el viaje?

que tan lejos esta Colonia de Montevideo?

Que otra ciudad tiene atractivos turisticos y que este relativamente cerca de Montevideo?

Se les agradecera la información!


----------



## URU_RODRI

^^ Podes Viajar por la costa Este de Uruguay desde Montevideo a Rocha esa puede ser una opcion pasando por Ciudad de la Costa,Salinas,Atlantida,Parque del Plata,Costa Azul,Bello Horizonte,Piriapolis,Punta del Este desde hay a La Paloma,La Pedrera,Cabo Polonio,La Coronilla y si queres hasta el Chuy (Frontera Uruguay-Brasil)

En ese viajes encontraras Lindas Playa,Cerros y Muchas atracciones turisticas.

Lo unico que en dos dias es medio dificil de visitar todo ademas de alquilar un auto jajajaja.

Bueno que disfrutes en Uruguay


----------



## pananac

Saludos Amigos Uruguayos

Ya tengo mi Itinerario, pretendo hacer una visita Corta pero aprovechando lo más que pueda de su país.

Salgo de buenos Aires el dia 2 diciembre a las 9:30.

LLego a Colonia a las 13:30 Tengo 2 horas de gracia en esa ciudad para conocerla lo más que pueda, me han contado que es pequeña, asi que par de fotos y listo.

llego a Montevideo el dia 2 a las 16:45 y pues ire a pasear toda la tarde y la noche y quien sabe si ir a algun bar o disco.

Tengo todo el dia 3 para conocer montevideo y parto de la ciudad a las 20:15.

La verdad no se platiquenme de otros sitios turisticos que sean factibles conocer de forma economica, para reprogramar y quedarme un dia o 2 más en el pais.

Respecto al Clima, que temperatura hay por esas fechas es factible ir a la playa?

y Porfavor: algun guia y compañero de viaje en Montevideo, ¿quien dijo yo?:lol:


----------



## Yorugualand

Querido amigo forista
Yo que tu no DEJARIA de ir a punta del este, está a 2 horas de omnibus desde montevideo.
Es EL resort de sudamérica donde encontrarás TODAS las diversidades de gente y estilos de construcción.
Dale 2 noches más a Uruguay. no te arrepentirás.
Eventualmente puedo recomendarte sitios y arrimarte a algún lugar pero no puedo comprometerme a estar contigo en Montevideo todo el tiempo ya que mi horarios de trabajo varian.
saludos


----------



## El_hereje

A Mvd? a?

Naaaa!!!!

Visitá el resto de los lugares que te recomendaron, Montevideo, yo sí fuera vos, lo dejaría para otra vida, para cuando sea una ciudad en serio, no ahora!

Abrazos che!


----------



## magoff

Te paso mi msn,es [email protected],agregame y arreglamos carezco de locomocion adecuada (solo moto),pero x lo menos una tarde podria hacerte de guia turistico x la rambla de Montevideo y lugares interesantes de la ciudad.Si te gusta caminar la rambla es ideal para eso,hasta capaz podes aprender a tomar mate ,je.


----------



## NicoBolso

Ya que vas a Colonia llevate una matrícula para tu auto como souvenir.


----------



## mbuildings

NicoBolso said:


> Ya que vas a Colonia llevate una matrícula para tu auto como souvenir.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FEDE_22

Siempre igual vos eh, me parece patetico tu comentario hereje, sos el tipico uruguayo la verdad que con gente como vos no se avanza ni en siglos luz, te haces el copado porque pensas que queda bien ser contra y es lo mas comodo obvio para la gente criticona pero sabes que?? Aunque vos no QUIERAS y no creas hay muchisima gente en este continente y mundo que aprecia muchisimo mvd y la tiene como ejemplo en muchas cosas y la tiene dentro de las mejores ciudades y es realmente su opcion de segunda ciudad, asi que porfavor si tanto la odias por lo menos los trapitos se lavan en casa, porque asi perjudicas, ojala que no lo hagas con mucha gente extranjera esto.


----------



## FEDE_22

Y al amigo panameño le digo que visiste toda la rambla montevideana que es unnica en sudamerica, que recorra los palacios de arquitecturas increibles que hay en el centro, que recorra el Prado con sus casonas de estilo europeo, que disfrute de un buen show de TANGO Y CANDOMBE en el milongon o FUN FUN con una uvita (trago tipico), que recorra Carrasco y los centros comerciales de Pocitos. Si te gusta el futbol podes ir al museo del estadio centenario donde se jugo el primer mundial de la historia.

Eso si, no podes venir a uruguay sin ir a punta del este (a 1 hra en auto de MVD aprox). El balneario top de america latina.

NO ES MUY DIFICIL AYUDAR A TU PAIS UN POQUITO EN VEZ DE QUEJARTE Y PARECER UN VIEJO TIPICO URUGUAYO DE 70 AÑOS MALHUMORADO NEGATIVO Y CONTRA, NO HEREJE? SALUDOS!

En el fondo seguramente quieras tanto a mvd que por eso sos tan asi porque yo también se que tienen cosas para mejorar y me hace calentar otras tantas pero creeme que no sirve tu posición mucho.


----------



## NicoBolso

Seguramente haya panameños que odien la ciudad de Panamá. Para los locales siempre pasan desapercibidas las cosas interesantes de su propia ciudad.


----------



## chema1964

Me imagino que ninguno de los foristas dejaria de visitar las principales ciudades españolas.
Les cuento que la embajada de Japon recomienda a sus compatriotas a no visitar Barcelona, entre otros centros poblados,debido a la gran cantidad de robos,incluso con violencia,que se ejecuta contra ellos.
Otro aspecto que destacan como negativo es el "botellon",reunion de por lo menos de decenas de jovenes en plazas publicas donde se emborrachan hasta el coma etilico.
Asi que no nos creamos tal negativos para el turista,por lo menos cuando un turista es pungeado le pide disculpas el Ministro del Interior,Stirling lo hacia.


----------



## SebaFun

FEDE, tampoco es tan grave lo que dijo nacho como para que le reacciones asi.

Yo creo que todo barvaro, tenemos que promocionar nuestro pais si, pero tambien saber nuestras limitaciones y problemas, que el que venga no se sienta decepcionado al ver muchas cosas de las que pasan, y en este caso nacho solo dijo que venga cuando monte sea una ciudad en serio, o sea que venga a monte, pero al resto del pais nacho no dijo nada (nacho=hereje)

No fue tan grave para mi, ademas todos ponemos buena onda, diciendo que venga, o recomendando que no visite montevideo segun otra vision, que todas son respetables.Ademas es el estilo del loco, siempre fue asi, aunque vea un rascacielos divino vidriado en construccion en la aguada o el mejor proyecto siempre le busca lo realista o negativo, asi que a mi en lo particular me divierte esa forma negativa que tiene sobre la mayoria de las cosas.
Es mi punto de vista, y eso que yo tambien recomiendo y amo montevideo.


----------



## El_hereje

Fede... querido Fede...

Sos el típico montevideano que no conoce su propia ciudad, por éso tirás tantas flores, conocé un poco más la city, y luego me decís sí soy tan patético, creo que los patéticos acá son quienes no conocen su propia cuidad, y encima desconocen y tratan de ocultar sus carencias.

Abrazos!


----------



## NicoBolso

A mis padres los asaltaron ayer en Buenos Aires. La gente que piense dejar de visitar un lugar por cosas como estas directamente que no viaje.


----------



## Menandro

@pananac:

El trayecto en el Buquebus hacia Montevideo es fabuloso. Algo diferente e interesante.
En Montevideo visita La Rambla y si te atrae la historia del fútbol, es infaltable la visita al Centenario.

Entiendo vas a Buenos Aires también. Si visitas esta ciudad primero y luego Montevideo, puede que no quieras ver o hacer las mismas cosas que en BsAs. He allí un dilema, porque a tí Montevideo seguramente te dará la primera impresión de un "Buenos Aires chiquito" y más tranquilo.

Interesante sería que te acompañes de foristas, que te llevásen a lugares particulares que sean bien interesantes y así puedas disfrutar la ciudad como un ciudadano más y no como turista. En lo personal tengo la impresión que MVD es una ciudad que disfrutaría más como un residente que como turista. 

kay:


----------



## FEDE_22

Que yo no conozco la city? Si me conocieras sabrias que la conozco casi tanto como un tachero nacho, saludos! Te hablo en serio conozco cada rincón de Montevideo. Pero la actitud mia es distinta, la tuyo parece destructiva, yo no tapo la realidad nada, yo se que tiene mierdas y trato de día a día hacer cosas. Ademas de que las cosas feas de Montevideo no son cosas distintas a elementos negativos que puedan tener otras ciudaddes importantes, todas tienen cosas, yo he ido a varias ciudaddes importantes del mundo y realmente me doy cuenta que Montevideo tiene un potencial tremendo porque tiene la suerte de ser linda sin maquillaje cosa que pocas ciudades pueden decir.


----------



## federico87

Montevideo es una ciudad con cosas buenas y cosas malas, como cualquier ciudad del mundo y más aquellas que superan el millón de habitantes.

Pobre pananac, creo que jamás se hubiese imaginado que por hacer una pregunta se armarían estos despelotes, jaja.


----------



## pananac

Menandro said:


> @pananac:
> 
> El trayecto en el Buquebus hacia Montevideo es fabuloso. Algo diferente e interesante.
> En Montevideo visita La Rambla y si te atrae la historia del fútbol, es infaltable la visita al Centenario.
> 
> Entiendo vas a Buenos Aires también. Si visitas esta ciudad primero y luego Montevideo, puede que no quieras ver o hacer las mismas cosas que en BsAs. He allí un dilema, porque a tí Montevideo seguramente te dará la primera impresión de un "Buenos Aires chiquito" y más tranquilo.
> 
> Interesante sería que te acompañes de foristas, que te llevásen a lugares particulares que sean bien interesantes y así puedas disfrutar la ciudad como un ciudadano más y no como turista. En lo personal tengo la impresión que MVD es una ciudad que disfrutaría más como un residente que como turista.
> 
> kay:


Gracias alejo por tus recomendaciones!

Pues si amigos Uruguayos esta decidido e ire a Montevideo, parare el fin de semana, el 4-6, dos dias modestos pero el tiempo no me permtie alargarlo mas, ya tengo quien me acompañe en los recorridos, muchas gracias a los que se ofrecieron, es un Uruguayo que se graduo conmigo en la Escuela 

Definitivamente Montevideo tendra cosas buenas y cosas malas como toda ciudad y definitivamente se me hace muy interesante, sobretodo por ser una ciudad con una idiosincracia TAN DISTINTA a la nuestra, la ciudades no solo son grande desarrollo, tambien son alma de la gente que las habita.

Saludos :cheers:


----------



## mbuildings

NicoBolso said:


> A mis padres los asaltaron ayer en Buenos Aires. La gente que piense dejar de visitar un lugar por cosas como estas directamente que no viaje.


+1.

A mi madre la asaltaron en Londres el año pasado.


----------



## magoff

Quilpueíno said:


> Jajaja gracias por el hilo!! se entendió el mensaje en el foro chileno al parecer jejeje.
> 
> 
> Bueno mi pregunta es eso, voy a tener el agrado de visitar vuestro hermoso país a fines de abril de este año, y necesito orientación de qué lugares sobretodo naturales y arquetectónicos son bonitos de visitar, entre las ciudades de Montevideo y Punta del Este...
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano amigos!!




Que tal y bienvenido!
Si empezas en Montevideo,bueno obviamente conocer su centro historico,la Ciudad Vieja,para comer si te gusta la carne te recomiendo el Mercado del Puerto,es lo mas tradicional aca y algo tremendamente tipico,aunque no se puede decir que sea nuy economico vale la pena.
Para tomar pedite un vino Tannat,la variedad caracteristica de nuestro pais y de los mejores del mundo,ademas es ideal para acompañar nuestras carnes.
Tambien proba el medio y medio,que es una mezcla de vinos tipica,es dulce y espumoso.Estando en Montevideo visita nuestra rambla,si te gusta caminar anda a la de rambla de Pocitos,es un paseo junto al Rio de la Plata muy hermoso y podes caminar kilomteros y kilometros,el paisaje es impresionante.
Podes aprovechar y visitar el estadio Centenario,el estadio donde se jugo el primer mundial,esta ubicado en el medio del Parque Batlle.
Para quedarte en Montevideo hay muchos lugares para elejir,puede ser en un hotel en la Ciudad Vieja o un barrio muy recomendable seria tambien Punta Carretas ,es mas tranquilo que el centro y estas cerca de todo,ademas tenes shoppings y playas cerca.
Aunque no lo nombraste Colonia del Sacramento es una exelente eleccion para pasar el dia,hay mucho para ver,pero si tenes ganas de conocer algo mas del interior del pais hacete un tour que te incluya Colonia del Sacramento y los pueblos de inmigrantes cercanos,como Colonia Suiza,Colonia Valdense etc.,alli podes probar su gastronomia que es excelente y sobre todo sus quesos.
Entre Montevideo y Punta del Este tenes muchos balnearios,Atlantida esta a apenas 45kms de Montevideo y es muy bonito,si no bueno Piriapolis mas cerca de Punta del Este y mucho mas panoramico que Atlantida,aunque las mejores playas de Piriapolis estan en sus alrededores,los dos lugares son muy buenos.La verdad que en abril podes tener clima playero si no se adelantan los dias frescos de otoño...
Visita Casapueblo,de verdad vale la pena.Punta del Este tenes que visitarlo,es caro pero tambien depende de los lugares que uno vaya y creo que si venis de Chile no lo va a encontrar tan caro.
Si podes segui por la costa y visita Cabo Polonio,aunque sea por el dia,es un lugar increible.Bueno,no te vayas sin probar....un chivito! vas a encontrar buenos lugares sobre todo por el centro de Montevideo para degustarlo,anda a un bar y pedite una faina del orillo (ponele pimienta blanca arriba) y bueno si te animas tomate unos mates sentado en la rambla de Montevideo viendo el Rio de la Plata,salud!:cheers:


----------



## el palmesano

Nort said:


> ¿Se podría poner en Mandarín?
> 
> Al fin y al cabo, es el idioma más hablado del mundo.


乌拉圭旅游

jajaja ahi lo tenes

y en ruso

Путешествие в Уругвай

:lol:


----------



## Nort

Ponganlo!


----------



## Quilpueíno

magoff said:


> Que tal y bienvenido!
> Si empezas en Montevideo,bueno obviamente conocer su centro historico,la Ciudad Vieja,para comer si te gusta la carne te recomiendo el Mercado del Puerto,es lo mas tradicional aca y algo tremendamente tipico,aunque no se puede decir que sea nuy economico vale la pena.
> Para tomar pedite un vino Tannat,la variedad caracteristica de nuestro pais y de los mejores del mundo,ademas es ideal para acompañar nuestras carnes.
> Tambien proba el medio y medio,que es una mezcla de vinos tipica,es dulce y espumoso.Estando en Montevideo visita nuestra rambla,si te gusta caminar anda a la de rambla de Pocitos,es un paseo junto al Rio de la Plata muy hermoso y podes caminar kilomteros y kilometros,el paisaje es impresionante.
> Podes aprovechar y visitar el estadio Centenario,el estadio donde se jugo el primer mundial,esta ubicado en el medio del Parque Batlle.
> Para quedarte en Montevideo hay muchos lugares para elejir,puede ser en un hotel en la Ciudad Vieja o un barrio muy recomendable seria tambien Punta Carretas ,es mas tranquilo que el centro y estas cerca de todo,ademas tenes shoppings y playas cerca.
> Aunque no lo nombraste Colonia del Sacramento es una exelente eleccion para pasar el dia,hay mucho para ver,pero si tenes ganas de conocer algo mas del interior del pais hacete un tour que te incluya Colonia del Sacramento y los pueblos de inmigrantes cercanos,como Colonia Suiza,Colonia Valdense etc.,alli podes probar su gastronomia que es excelente y sobre todo sus quesos.
> Entre Montevideo y Punta del Este tenes muchos balnearios,Atlantida esta a apenas 45kms de Montevideo y es muy bonito,si no bueno Piriapolis mas cerca de Punta del Este y mucho mas panoramico que Atlantida,aunque las mejores playas de Piriapolis estan en sus alrededores,los dos lugares son muy buenos.La verdad que en abril podes tener clima playero si no se adelantan los dias frescos de otoño...
> Visita Casapueblo,de verdad vale la pena.Punta del Este tenes que visitarlo,es caro pero tambien depende de los lugares que uno vaya y creo que si venis de Chile no lo va a encontrar tan caro.
> Si podes segui por la costa y visita Cabo Polonio,aunque sea por el dia,es un lugar increible.Bueno,no te vayas sin probar....un chivito! vas a encontrar buenos lugares sobre todo por el centro de Montevideo para degustarlo,anda a un bar y pedite una faina del orillo (ponele pimienta blanca arriba) y bueno si te animas tomate unos mates sentado en la rambla de Montevideo viendo el Rio de la Plata,salud!:cheers:


Muchas gracias amigo magoff, muy clara e ilustrativa tu guía, me nombraste tal cual las cosas que me interesan conocer. Tenía la duda de si se puede ir a Colonia del Sacramento por el día, y al parecer si se puede. Existen servicios de tours guiados que puedan hacer esos recorridos?? están operativos todo el año?? si tienes algún dato sobre alguno de ellos, cuéntame 

Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## magoff

Quilpueíno said:


> Muchas gracias amigo magoff, muy clara e ilustrativa tu guía, me nombraste tal cual las cosas que me interesan conocer. Tenía la duda de si se puede ir a Colonia del Sacramento por el día, y al parecer si se puede. Existen servicios de tours guiados que puedan hacer esos recorridos?? están operativos todo el año?? si tienes algún dato sobre alguno de ellos, cuéntame
> 
> Saludos y gracias!!


Hay unos cuantos,en las agencias de turismo del centro te pueden asesorar o en los centros de atencion del Ministerio de Turismo,hay en la terminal 3 cruces ,en el Aeropuerto de Carrasco y seguro que en el centro hay alguna oficina tambien.
Buquebus tiene unos omnibus turisticos que hacen city tours en MVD,Punta del Este y Colonia,en la Plaza Independencia,atras del Hotel Victoria Plaza hay una agencia,tambien frente al Shopping de Punta Carretas y en la terminal Tres Cruces.Estan operativos todo el año,si te quedas en MVD podes hacer city tours hacia Punta del Este o Colonia en el dia.


----------



## URU_RODRI

|HOTELES RECOMENDADOS DE URUGUAY by FORISTAS|​


----------



## luistigre

Hola, quería hacer una pregunta y ya que estamos en turismo en Uruguay, creo que es el mejor lugar para hacerlo.

Viajo de Buenos Aires a Foz de Iguacu en Brasil con Pluna en marzo y tengo escalas en Montevideo (la ida de 4 horas y la vuelta de 14 :/) saben si es posible salir del Aeropuerto Carrasco durante la escala y si se puede, hay que pagar la tasa de aeropuerto?

Gracias por la info y si me mandan unos datos de Montevideo para ver o visitar me hacen un favor inmenso.

Saludos desde Polonia


----------



## el palmesano

^^ uy eso es un gran problema, la maldita tasa!

yo ni idea si hay que pagarla ahora, pero hace 4 años tuve que pagarla ¬¬ 

eso en europa no pasa por suerte... y me parece un gran problema para Montevideo que si quiere convertirse en aeropuerto de escalas deberia quitar lo de las tasas


----------



## el palmesano

hay que ponerlo en coreano, que para eso existen estos videos jeje:

우루과이를 방문! (visite el Uruguay)

우루과이 관광의 현재 일부 동영상 :


35019241

35149300

35503764

36623783


----------



## el palmesano

en ingles una pequeña guia

english:

36112821


----------



## Pablito28

luistigre said:


> Hola, quería hacer una pregunta y ya que estamos en turismo en Uruguay, creo que es el mejor lugar para hacerlo.
> 
> Viajo de Buenos Aires a Foz de Iguacu en Brasil con Pluna en marzo y tengo escalas en Montevideo (la ida de 4 horas y la vuelta de 14 :/) saben si es posible salir del Aeropuerto Carrasco durante la escala y si se puede, hay que pagar la tasa de aeropuerto?
> 
> Gracias por la info y si me mandan unos datos de Montevideo para ver o visitar me hacen un favor inmenso.
> 
> Saludos desde Polonia



Hola, si salís del Aeropuerto sí tenés que pagar la tasa de embarque. Ahora si te quedás dentro de la terminal no sé, lo mejor es que consultes con el personal de Pluna. 

Respecto a que visitar en Montevideo, te recomiendo que en la escala a la venida visites y recorras un poco la costa de Montevideo que le decimos Rambla y en la escala de la vuelta podés visitar un poco más la ciudad como la parte histórica de la ciudad, el barrio se llama Ciudad Vieja, Teatro Solís, Plaza Independencia y Avenida 18 de Julio, también podés visitar el edificio más alto de la ciudad que es la Torre de Antel y que cuenta con un mirador panorámico, el Palacio Legislativo y el Estadio Centenario.

Saludos.


----------



## luistigre

Pablito28 said:


> Hola, si salís del Aeropuerto sí tenés que pagar la tasa de embarque. Ahora si te quedás dentro de la terminal no sé, lo mejor es que consultes con el personal de Pluna.
> 
> Respecto a que visitar en Montevideo, te recomiendo que en la escala a la venida visites y recorras un poco la costa de Montevideo que le decimos Rambla y en la escala de la vuelta podés visitar un poco más la ciudad como la parte histórica de la ciudad, el barrio se llama Ciudad Vieja, Teatro Solís, Plaza Independencia y Avenida 18 de Julio, también podés visitar el edificio más alto de la ciudad que es la Torre de Antel y que cuenta con un mirador panorámico, el Palacio Legislativo y el Estadio Centenario.
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias por la info y tambien a @EL_Palmesano, creo que la ida sera quedarme en el aeropuerto que esta espectacular y la vuelta si da para perder el avion a Buenos Aires y pasear por la ciudad


----------



## Quilpueíno

Hola amigos acá me tienen de nuevo para hacerles otro par de preguntas, a menos de una semana de estar en vuestro país ya ...

1º Se puede saber ya con certeza como se viene el tiempo para este fin de semana que viene?? Lluvias??, tormentas?? frío?? calor??

2º Ese fin de semana es largo también por alla?? porque acá en Chile el lunes 30 si bien es hábil, muchas personas se lo toman como libre para aprovechar que el martes 1º de mayo es feriado. Alla será similar??

Esos días acá los conocemos como días Sandwich jeje.

Eso, saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## El_hereje

^^

El primero de Mayo es inamovible, así que el feriado es el Martes, el Lunes será un día hábil como cualquier otro, che.

Con respecto al clima, hace un par de días se instaló el frío y parece que no va a irse ya, de noche y en la madrugada está realmente frío, unos 10-8º, en la tarde sí hay sol está "agradable", y digo agradable porqué para mí personalmente está espantoso! Cuando baja de 25º a mí ya no me gusta, pero a mucha gente 15º le parece lindo, y por estos días la temperatura en la tarde, repito, sí es que está soleado, anda en los 15-20º.


Abrazos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

aprendan de CFK logis!!!! que el 30/04 lo dio feriado puente pa que todo el mundo se rasque y los gremios esten contentos desde el viernes al martes!!


----------



## Quilpueíno

Estimados amigos uruguayos, tienen un hermoso país. La semana pasada que anduve por sus tierras y quedé maravillado, la amabilidad y cordialidad de su gente me impresionaron. Montevideo es una maravilla de ciudad, su arquitectura clásica me encantó, y si antes por fotos me gustaba el palacio Salvo, ahora que estuve a sus me terminé por enamorar de él jaja. Su sector puerto y la rambla, insuperables, que manera de comer, comprar y caminar por esos rincones...

Piriápolis hermosa, como ninguna que haya visto antes en Chile, y Punta del Este y Maldonado hermosas también, ciudades muy gratas a la vista.

Sin dudas no me arrepiento para nada de haber escogido vuestro país, como el primero en conocer de sudamérica.

Saludos felices.


----------



## charruchi

Que bueno que te gustó Uruguay, Quipueíno, espero que hayas tenido buen tiempo y que hayas sacado lindas fotos!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

se agradece quilpueíno...cuando quiera, vuelva sin dudas!!!

saludos


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Qué bueno que te haya gustado Uruguay, Quilpueíno. Yo hice mi primer viaje al exterior el mes pasado, cuando estuve una semana en Chile, y también quedé maravillado. Espero regresar pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## portoimagem-II

*Consejos sobre Uruguay por un visitante de Brasil !*

Hola, amigos uruguayos!

I y otro Brasil Forista SSC ir a Montevideo y Punta, *la próxima semana*.

1) Queremos consejos sobre qué ver, dónde ir, cómo moverse por la ciudad ...

También qué comer, dónde comer ... y también dónde ir a comer al "barato" ... :colgate:

Y donde hospedarmos en Montevideo y Punta, a precios económicos ...


2) También queremos invitar a amigos uruguayos a una reunión . O para un viaje a la ciudad!

No sé todavía la fecha exacta voy a estar en Uruguay. Pero cuando yo sé, fíjate.

Abrazos!

______________________________________________________


Olá, amigos uruguaios !

Eu e outro forista do SSC Brasil vamos a Montevideo e Punta, na *semana que vem*.

1) Queremos dicas de o que ver, onde ir, como nos deslocarmos pela cidade...

E também o que comer, onde comer... e também onde comer a preços "econômicos"... :colgate:

E onde nos hospedarmos em Montevideo e em Punta, a preços econômicos... 



2) Também queremos convidar os amigos uruguaios para um encontro. Ou para um passeio pela cidade ! 

Não sei ainda a data exata em que estarei no Uruguai. Mas quando eu souber, aviso.

Abraços !


----------



## Pablito28

Hola _portoimagem-II_, te recomiendo que te pongas en contacto con Overmundo, Rodrigo Guidotti o Tito, que estuvieron por Montevideo hace poco. Ellos te pueden decir donde se hospedaron y como hicieron las reservas.

La reunión en Montevideo sin problema, solo avisen cuando llegan, con gusto nos reunimos y recorremos un poco la ciudad.

Saludos y a las órdenes.


----------



## portoimagem-II

Obrigado, Pablito !


----------



## Samek

Muchachos, voy a estar visitando montevideo este finde, me podrían recomendar unos lugares para comer? y si es posible qué comer (aparte del chivito) jeje.


PD: me banco cualquier cosa en cuanto comida jaaj


----------



## evertonadicto

hola amigos uruguayos, les escribo desde la hermosa viña del mar, chile.

les cuento: el próximo año preteno hacer un viaje por sudamérica, el cual incluye su país, que me han dicho es hermoso.
llegaré hasta montevideo desde brasil (porto alegre), siempre por tierra. quería preguntarles si es que existe dicho servicio, o si no, cómo cruzar desde brasil hasta su país.
eso por un lado. por otra parte, pretendo quedarme al menos un díaen montevideo, visitar el templo del centenario, punta del este quizás y el río de la plata.
quería saber datos de hostales económicos (para mochileros) en montevideo, cuánto cuestan los pasajes en micro hasta punta del este y cuánto tardan.
luego de ello, pretendo pasar hasta buenos aires. me gustaría saber cómo hacerlo, opciones, precios y similares.
cualquier ayuda será bien recibida.

saludos a todos !!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

evertonadicto said:


> hola amigos uruguayos, les escribo desde la hermosa viña del mar, chile.
> 
> les cuento: el próximo año preteno hacer un viaje por sudamérica, el cual incluye su país, que me han dicho es hermoso.
> llegaré hasta montevideo desde brasil (porto alegre), siempre por tierra. quería preguntarles si es que existe dicho servicio, o si no, cómo cruzar desde brasil hasta su país.
> eso por un lado. por otra parte, pretendo quedarme al menos un díaen montevideo, visitar el templo del centenario, punta del este quizás y el río de la plata.
> quería saber datos de hostales económicos (para mochileros) en montevideo, cuánto cuestan los pasajes en micro hasta punta del este y cuánto tardan.
> luego de ello, pretendo pasar hasta buenos aires. me gustaría saber cómo hacerlo, opciones, precios y similares.
> cualquier ayuda será bien recibida.
> 
> saludos a todos !!!


Sí, hay líneas de buses que conectan Porto Alegre con Montevideo.

El pasaje Montevideo - Punta del Este sale unos 6 dólares aproximadamente. La duración es de una hora y media.

En cuanto a otros lugares, te recomiendo los balnearios de Rocha (un ambiente muy bohemio) y Piriápolis además de Punta.

Los precios y los atractivos de los lugares dependen mucho de la estación que vengas. Si llegás en verano vas a encontrar Montevideo vacía y el Este lleno; en invierno al revés.

Colonia del Sacramento también es muy lindo lugar, te quedaría de paso si te tomás el ferry a BsAs.


----------



## Litox08

evertonadicto said:


> hola amigos uruguayos, les escribo desde la hermosa viña del mar, chile.
> 
> les cuento: el próximo año preteno hacer un viaje por sudamérica, el cual incluye su país, que me han dicho es hermoso.
> llegaré hasta montevideo desde brasil (porto alegre), siempre por tierra. quería preguntarles si es que existe dicho servicio, o si no, cómo cruzar desde brasil hasta su país.
> eso por un lado. por otra parte, pretendo quedarme al menos un díaen montevideo, visitar el templo del centenario, punta del este quizás y el río de la plata.
> quería saber datos de hostales económicos (para mochileros) en montevideo, cuánto cuestan los pasajes en micro hasta punta del este y cuánto tardan.
> luego de ello, pretendo pasar hasta buenos aires. me gustaría saber cómo hacerlo, opciones, precios y similares.
> cualquier ayuda será bien recibida.
> 
> saludos a todos !!!


Hola! De Porto Alegre tenés dos empresas que hacen el servicio directo a Montevideo.

EGA http://www.ega.com.uy/ 

TTL http://www.ttlturismo.com/


----------



## renanfsouza

*Informacion sobre turismo perto de estaciones de ferrocarriles*

Perdonem-me por esto pessimo espanol. soy brasileno hno:

Irei a Montevideo en el fim del ano e me gustaria conocer algunas estaciones de ferrocarriles suburbanos AFE. Hay estaciones proximas de los locales turisticos?

Gracias.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Eso te conviene consultarlo en el sub foro de Infraestructura de Transporte.

Puedes hablar en portugués que se entiende.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

renanfsouza said:


> Perdonem-me por esto pessimo espanol. soy brasileno hno:
> 
> Irei a Montevideo en el fim del ano e me gustaria conocer algunas estaciones de ferrocarriles suburbanos AFE. Hay estaciones proximas de los locales turisticos?
> 
> Gracias.


Mirá acá


----------



## sanchito

hoy descubri una forma de viajar barata para reccorer varios lugares de las playa 
mas bien por mochileros pero muy genial 

http://www.summerbus.com/summer/


----------



## Pablito28

kuquito said:


> Hola Amigos Uruguayos:
> 
> No se si estoy en el subforo correcto pero tengo unas preguntitas:
> 
> Voy a visitar Buenos Aires la segunda quincena de Marzo proximo y me gustaria pegarme una escapada a Montevideo.
> 
> Saben ustedes si existe un servicio de buque (De puerto a Puerto) que lleve pasajeros de Buenos Aires a Montevideo y viceversa?
> 
> 
> De ser posible me gustaria viajar durante la noche, porque me temo que no podria quedarme mas de un dia en esa bella ciudad.
> 
> Si alguien conoce la respuesta por favor dejeme un enlace para organizarme. Veo que companias de turismo en Argentina ofrecen viajes en un medio que se llama "buqueavion" pero no puedo encontrar un enlace a esta compania para preguntar.
> 
> 2. Saben si es posible visitar el mitico estadio Centenario cuando no hay partidos? Una excursion a Montevideo sin conocer este historico reducto seria incompleta. Serian tan amables de darme alguna informacion sobre esto? Muchos estadios ofrecen tours de visitas cuando no hay juegos.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano y espero tener la fortuna de visitar aunque sea brevemente su bella ciudad.


Hola Kuquito. 

Para viajar de Buenos Aires a Montevideo lo podés hacer por _ferry_, el viaje de puerto a puerto tiene una duración aproximada de cuatro horas, aunque creo que hay un buque que demora menos. 

En la misma compañía tenés otra opción algo más económica pero la duración del viaje es mayor, cociste en hacer el cruce en _ferry_ de Buenos Aires a la ciudad de Colonia y de Colonia a Montevideo en ómnibus. Este viaje tiene una duración de aproximadamente cinco horas y media.

Te recomiendo que cuando confirmes tu viaje hagas la compra del pasaje, ya que cuanto antes lo hagas el precio del mismo es menor. Los horarios los podés verificar en la página web de la compañía http://www.buquebus.com/BQBWebV2/web/ARG.Home. Allí también podés comprar el pasaje.

Respecto a la visita al Estadio Centenario te cuento que bajo la tribuna Olímpica está el Museo del Fútbol, está abierto de lunes a viernes de 10 a 17 horas, supongo que preguntando allí te permitirán el acceso a alguna de las tribunas del estadio sin inconvenientes.

Aquí encontrarás más información al respecto: http://www.museos.gub.uy/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=185:museo-del-f%C3%BAtbol

Espero que te haya resultado útil la información, cualquier otra consulta que tengas estamos a las órdenes.

Un cordial saludo kay:


----------



## kuquito

Muchisimas gracias Pablito

Creo haber encontrado la manera de meterle otro dia a mi viaje a Uruguay

Creeen que vale la pena visitar Punta del Este la segunda quincena de Marzo?

Cuales serian las temperaturas maximas para esa epoca del anio?

Ya les escribi a los personeros del estadio sobre visitar el Centenario. Cuando respondan pongo la informacin aqui para que sirva de referencia.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

kuquito said:


> Muchisimas gracias Pablito
> 
> Creo haber encontrado la manera de meterle otro dia a mi viaje a Uruguay
> 
> Creeen que vale la pena visitar Punta del Este la segunda quincena de Marzo?
> 
> Cuales serian las temperaturas maximas para esa epoca del anio?
> 
> Ya les escribi a los personeros del estadio sobre visitar el Centenario. Cuando respondan pongo la informacin aqui para que sirva de referencia.


¿Marzo? 25 grados ponele.

Encontrarás a Punta medio vacía pero no tanto como en invierno.


----------



## Pablito28

kuquito said:


> Muchisimas gracias Pablito
> 
> Creo haber encontrado la manera de meterle otro dia a mi viaje a Uruguay
> 
> Creeen que vale la pena visitar Punta del Este la segunda quincena de Marzo?
> 
> Cuales serian las temperaturas maximas para esa epoca del anio?
> 
> Ya les escribi a los personeros del estadio sobre visitar el Centenario. Cuando respondan pongo la informacin aqui para que sirva de referencia.


Por nada Kuquito, buenísimo que hayas podido agregar un día más para visitar nuestro país.

Sí, Punta del Este es el principal destino turístico de nuestro país. A pesar de que no llegarás en alta temporada, o mejor dicho, llegarás a fin de alta temporada en recomendable la visita a la ciudad. 
Como dice _Super Yo_ la temperatura rondará los 25º celcius, si no llueve mucho en marzo el agua del mar estará templada por lo que si te apetece podrás darte algún baño en las playas esteñas. 

Aguardemos entonces que te responden desde el Estadio Centenario, pero supongo que no habrá inconvenientes para visitar el interior del Estadio.

Saludos y a las órdenes kay:


----------



## kuquito

Muchas gracias. Me gustaria llegar en un viernes para darme una vuelta por los sitios de entretenimiento en la noche y salir a un lugar ojala no muy turistico, porque quiero ir a Uruguay a ver a Uruguay no a mas turistas.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nunca tarde 4hs pablito....siempre entre 315hs y 330hs....pero a veces influye la marea.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

kuquito said:


> Muchas gracias. Me gustaria llegar en un viernes para darme una vuelta por los sitios de entretenimiento en la noche y salir a un lugar ojala no muy turistico, porque quiero ir a Uruguay a ver a Uruguay no a mas turistas.


Es una pena que nuestro moderador en jefe y _bon vivant_ Sir Nicobolso se encuentre en Bahamas por un viaje de negocios.

No me quedan dudas que él sería el más indicado para recomendarte discotecas o pubs.

Yo hace tiempo no salgo en la noche montevideana, pero hay oferta para todo.

¿Qué música te gusta? ¿Cuál es tu orientación sexual? ¿Sitios para sentarse a tomar algo tranquilo o para bailar?

Lo que hay mucho últimamente son fiestas gratis en la rambla donde van los djs amateurs o profesionales a pasar música. La ubicación y las fechas suelen salir por Facebook.


----------



## kuquito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Qué música te gusta?



De todo pero me encantaria algo muy uruguayo, pero que no sea una noche tipica frecuentada por turistas. 





Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Cuál es tu orientación sexual?



Soy lesbiano, me gustan solo las mujeres




Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> ¿Sitios para sentarse a tomar algo tranquilo o para bailar?



Las dos, me gustaria saber que sitios son los preferidos de la gente


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

te iba a responder, pero te banearon...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

lol, pobre pibe.


----------



## Rodrigo.uy

Montevideo: Ciudad Vieja de noche y zonas periféricas de la ciudad.

Punta del Este, Piriápolis y Colonia: nada que evitar, son seguras en todos lados y a toda hora.

Si sos latinoamericano, Uruguay es MUY seguro para vos.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

rodriko te lo ha dicho todo.


----------



## javisure

A lo de Rodriko le sumaría el Centro (18 de julio) por la noche y ciertos tramos de la rambla por la noche


----------



## SkyCaracas

*Venezolano en Montevideo, que me recomiendan?*

Hola espero este muy bien, Soy de Venezuela y pasare unos dias en Montevideo y me gustaria que me recomendaran que sitios interesantes visitar en su ciudad

gracias


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

como esta con respecto a buenos aires mas caro o mas barato? hablo de las ciudades del interior, no de montevideo


----------



## Agustin_M

Gracias a Seba Fun llegué hasta acá, aprovecho que tengo este foro para consultar, ya que pienso hacerme un viaje corto a MVD en un par de meses (sí, qué planificador!) y nunca me olvido que la vez pasada era más pibe y anduve girando por la zona del mercado del puerto y casi me afanan por meterme de repente en calles con conventillos y casas tomadas.

La idea seria si minimamente pueden darme consejos "de calle" para moverme más o menos tranqui en el centro montevideano. Bs.As. estoy seguro de que tiene mucha más violencia y es más peligrosa, pero bueno, aún así prefiero recomendaciones-

Por otro lado... que lugares ven como imperdibles para COMER en MVD? Y no hablo de un Hotel Ritz o nada gourmet. Hablo de im-per-di-bles, lo cual incluye por ej. comer panchos en la Pasiva o alguna chivitería que tenga "mistica" (no significa que sea carísima).

Por ultimo, en qué zona de la ciudad se concentran alojamientos económicos pero tampoco muy desastrosos (voy a viajar con una beba).

Gracias por los datos!

PD: Ya leí en los comentarios anteriores que trate de evitar la ciudad vieja, pero no quisiera perderme esa zona sólo porque tenga puntos conflictivos...


----------



## JoCalderone

Agustin_M said:


> Gracias a Seba Fun llegué hasta acá, aprovecho que tengo este foro para consultar, ya que pienso hacerme un viaje corto a MVD en un par de meses (sí, qué planificador!) y nunca me olvido que la vez pasada era más pibe y anduve girando por la zona del mercado del puerto y casi me afanan por meterme de repente en calles con conventillos y casas tomadas.
> 
> La idea seria si minimamente pueden darme consejos "de calle" para moverme más o menos tranqui en el centro montevideano. Bs.As. estoy seguro de que tiene mucha más violencia y es más peligrosa, pero bueno, aún así prefiero recomendaciones-
> 
> Por otro lado... que lugares ven como imperdibles para COMER en MVD? Y no hablo de un Hotel Ritz o nada gourmet. Hablo de im-per-di-bles, lo cual incluye por ej. comer panchos en la Pasiva o alguna chivitería que tenga "mistica" (no significa que sea carísima).
> 
> Por ultimo, en qué zona de la ciudad se concentran alojamientos económicos pero tampoco muy desastrosos (voy a viajar con una beba).
> 
> Gracias por los datos!
> 
> PD: Ya leí en los comentarios anteriores que trate de evitar la ciudad vieja, pero no quisiera perderme esa zona sólo porque tenga puntos conflictivos...


A ver...La Ciudad Vieja debes evitarla en la medida de lo posible a partir de las 20.00hs lo que no quita que puedas recorrerla de 'pi a pa' antes de ese horario. Los puntos conflictivos (Irónicamente) son los que rodean el centro del casco antiguo (Plaza Zabala) hacia el oeste.
A partir de Colon hacia el oeste no es recomendable exceptuando, claro, el Mercado del Puerto y el Museo del Carnaval (Piedras y Francisco Maciel).

En cuanto a lo gastronómico, tenes varias propuestas:

- 'El Facal' junto a la mítica 'Fuente de los Candados' (En ciertos horarios de la tarde bailan Tango sobre la explanada de entrada al Restaurante), es uno de hitos en cuanto a lo gastronómico si se anda por la zona del Centro. Av. 18 de Julio esq. Yi (A una cuadra de Plaza Cagancha/Libertad).

- 'Rodelu' auto proclamada la mejor Pizzeria de Montevideo, desde 1916, en la zona del Parque Rodo, es otro de los puntos 'must' de la capital. A unos pasos se encuentra 'Rumy' un Resto-Pub muy concurrido por los Montevideanos, con vistas al mar y cenas-show por la noche (Este ultimo mas elevado el costo). García Requena esq. Av. Sarmiento. (Frente a los juegos mecánicos del Parque Rodo).

- El 'Chivito de Oro', frente a 'El Facal', elegido por muchos turistas como uno de los puntos mas concurridos de Montevideo, junto a 'Chiviteria Marcos' (Av. Luis Alberto de Herrera esq. 26 de Marzo, Pocitos) ambos son conocidos por servir los mejores Chivitos de la Capital. Av. 18 de Julio esq. Yi.

- Y OBVIAMENTE los ya tradicionales el Mercado del Puerto y el histórico Fun Fun donde se respira el tango desde 1895 (Soriano y Ciudadela), que ni descripción precisan, hablan por si solo...

Y en cuanto al ultimo punto de las calles por las cual moverte, te recomendaría que de no ser por excepciones como puntos de intereses (Restaurantes, Museos, o Centros Culturales en general) te movieses sobre las Avenidas mas transitadas.
En el Centro tenes varias que corren paralelas a la principal Avenida, igualmente si podes evitar cruzar hacia el norte de 18 de Julio seria mas favorable ya que se torna un poco compleja la zona a partir de cruzar Av. Uruguay (Tres cuadras al norte de 18 de Julio).


----------



## SebaFun

*Para SkyCaracas y Agustin:*

Hola! Sitios interesantes, sin dudas Montevideo es una ciudad multi facética, como zona europea tenemos el centro se podría decir, y ciudad vieja, claro, las principales calles son las mas visitadas fotografiadas y turisticas, pero hay calles como colonia, o san josé, que tienen su encanto y están a solo una cuadra paralelo de la principal... en cuanto a otro lugar infaltable es la rambla, caminarla, recorrerla, etc, a mi en lo particular lo que mas me gusta de la rambla es andar en auto, o caminar o andar en bicicleta, recorrer desde la escollera si es posible hasta carrasco, toda la rambla es hermosisima:drool: Aunque si no es posible, y tendría que elegir, me quedo con pocitos - buceo, malvin- punta gorda - carrasco.
Lugares, no te olvides de subir a los miradores de la intendencia de Montevideo, y al de la torre antel, que son gratuitos y están estupendos. Por otro lado visitar las plazas de la ciudad, plaza gomenzoro en pocitos, plaza independencia, plaza del entrevero, y la de los bomberos tiene su que se yo... ahhh! la cagancha! Por ultimo, en cuanto a museos, te puedo recomendar el que se encuentra debajo de la intendencia municipal de Montevideo, es un museo que tiene todo tipo de réplicas de la cultura y evolución en el mundo, de hecho tiene una momia real como vedette. Y otro museo que me encantó es el presidencial! con vestimentas, réplicas incluso un perro disecado de figuras históricas de uruguay! Otra cosa para hacer, es ir a la catedral de Montevideo! :drool: realmente ponen música y es una obra impresionante! a mi me encanta! Todo eso se puede hacer relativamente a pié ya que está todo muy cerca, pero si quieren conocer la ciudad de verdad o a tomar buses o alquilar un auto, que no es tan caro en la ciudad. Se puede ir hasta el cerro, se puede ir inclusive al puente santa lucía viejo, se puede recorrer la costa, ir a el aeropuerto a apreciar esa majestuosa obra:drool: ir al parque leqoc en el oeste, etc, etc, etc... si se me ocurre algo mas les cuento!kay:

PD: Me acordé de algo infaltable! el palacio legislativo, que hace visitas guiadas!:drool: Y toda avenida del libertador.

PD2: Si quieren sentir la melancolía de un centro con poca gente, vayan sabado y domingo, sin embargo si quieren ver la ciudad vibrar recorran de lunes a vierneskay:



JoCalderone said:


> Y en cuanto al ultimo punto de las calles por las cual moverte, te recomendaría que de no ser por excepciones como puntos de intereses (Restaurantes, Museos, o Centros Culturales en general) te movieses sobre las Avenidas mas transitadas.
> En el Centro tenes varias que corren paralelas a la principal Avenida, igualmente si podes evitar cruzar hacia el norte de 18 de Julio seria mas favorable ya que se torna un poco compleja la zona a partir de cruzar Av. Uruguay (Tres cuadras al norte de 18 de Julio).


Yo nunca tuve problemas en las calles del norte de 18, galicia y todas esas, de hecho, hay zonas muy interesantes para recorrer simplemente, y sentir un barrio de verdad!


----------



## Agustin_M

Gracias por los datos, el centro de Bs. As. tambien tiene sus zonas 'conflictivas' pero uno puede arreglárselas para moverse por ahi sin problemas. El tema es que cada barrio tiene su "codigo", su "chiste" y hay que conocerlo para no pasar el mal momento.

Si alguna vez visitan Buenos Aires y tienen dudas, no duden en preguntarme!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Agustin_M said:


> Gracias por los datos, el centro de Bs. As. tambien tiene sus zonas 'conflictivas' pero uno puede arreglárselas para moverse por ahi sin problemas. El tema es que cada barrio tiene su "codigo", su "chiste" y hay que conocerlo para no pasar el mal momento.
> 
> Si alguna vez visitan Buenos Aires y tienen dudas, no duden en preguntarme!


Si sos avispado no te va a pasar nada en las zonas feas de Ciudad Vieja. Lo típico, caminar por el cordón, no detenerte, hacerte el boludo si te piden algo, etc.

Ponele que es como el microcentro cuando se pone oscuro. 

Dijeron por ahí que 18 en el centro es peligroso pero ni a palos.

Los barrios jodidos están muy lejos de donde podrías moverte.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Como Seba recomiendo el Palacio Legislativo, las visitas guiadas son cada media hora. Me parece mucho más fastuoso que el Congreso argentino.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Para morfar te recomiendo ir a la página tripadvisor.


----------



## Tatito

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Para morfar te recomiendo ir a la página tripadvisor.


Guarda que soy _comentarista crítico premium_ en Triadvisor...


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Tatito said:


> Guarda que soy _comentarista crítico premium_ en Triadvisor...
> 
> 
> .


Por la forma en que empina el codo me imagino que será comentarista de bebidas espirituosas y bares de mala muerte.


----------



## Agustin_M

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Como Seba recomiendo el Palacio Legislativo, las visitas guiadas son cada media hora. Me parece mucho más fastuoso que el Congreso argentino.


Jaja cuidado con meter dedos en la llaga ( = el orgullo porteño)

Sobre tripadvisor, queria recomendaciones de montevideanos y no de paginas web, que muchas veces estan influenciadas por los auspiciantes y no te dicen la posta, sino lo que les pagan.


----------



## SebaFun

Para comer agustin, no hay como los carritos del interior, mas precisamente Fray Bentos, pero eso está a 320 km de la capital:rofl:

Bueno, il mondo de la pizza sirve unas picadas y unos calzones estupendoskay: y es bastante barato, al menos era, cuando iba...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Il Mondo es una mierda de comida pre hecha.

La apretás y sale el agua del freezer.


----------



## SebaFun

Montevideo es una mierda en comidas, TODO o casi TODO es pre hecho...encima re caro y re poca comida... vas a Buenos Aires, o en Salto mismo, en un lugar que se llama "El rancho" y ahí vas a saber lo que es el buen comer...


----------



## SebaFun

Es verdad esto?


----------



## Agustin_M

Epa me siento en el medio de una guerra Montevideo vs. interior uruguayo! Hay una encuesta sobre pizzerias montevideanas en este foro?


----------



## EMArg

> Estimados hermanos del alma del otro lado del charco: quería preguntarles si conocen lugares recomendables para alquilar bicicletas en Colonia, Montevideo, Punta del Este y Piriápolis. Además, ¿qué me recomiendan para ir a Cabo Polonio y Valla de Valizas para los que no vamos con auto?
> 
> No se imaginan las ganas que tengo de ir a Uruguay. Ojalá se termine dando en los próximos meses. :colgate: Gracias!





^^


Y les pregunto también qué edificios espectaculares o llamativos conocen de Montevideo dignos de ser filmados. Les paso la lista que tengo hasta ahora, para tener una idea: 



 Terminal de Buquebús
 Mercado del Puerto
 Catedral Metropolitana
 Palacio Salvo
Teatro Solís
 Palacio Municipal
 Mercado Agrícola
 Palacio Legislativo
 Torre Antel
 Estación de Tren
 Castillo Pittamiglio
 Hotel Sofitel Carrasco


----------



## SebaFun

EMArg said:


> Estimados hermanos del alma del otro lado del charco: quería preguntarles si conocen lugares recomendables para alquilar bicicletas en Colonia, Montevideo, Punta del Este y Piriápolis. Además, ¿qué me recomiendan para ir a Cabo Polonio y Valla de Valizas para los que no vamos con auto?


En cuanto al alquiler, te busqué algo, espero te sirva. ACA ALQUILER DE BICICLETAS y ACÁ ALQUILER DE CARRITOS DE GOLF, en Colonia eso claro.

En Montevideo: ACÁ, ACÁ , ACÁ y te dejo un enlace para seguir buscando: ESTE, ahí tiene un mapa con estaciones de Bicicletas, etc.




> No se imaginan las ganas que tengo de ir a Uruguay. Ojalá se termine dando en los próximos meses. :colgate: Gracias!


Yo estoy deseando que vengas a uru!!!! Bienvenido siempre!!!kay:



EMArg said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Y les pregunto también qué edificios espectaculares o llamativos conocen de Montevideo dignos de ser filmados. Les paso la lista que tengo hasta ahora, para tener una idea:
> 
> 
> 
> Terminal de Buquebús
> Mercado del Puerto
> *[*] Catedral Metropolitana
> [*] Palacio Salvo
> [*]Teatro Solís*
> Palacio Municipal* (algo, pero si desde el mirador que es gratis subir)*
> *[*] Mercado Agrícola
> [*] Palacio Legislativo
> [*] Torre Antel
> [*] Estación de Tren*
> Castillo Pittamiglio
> *[*] Hotel Sofitel Carrasco*


Y te agrego algunos más con foto... vos ves que te parece:

*PRADO:*

Castillo Sonería:









La quinta de Berro:









Hipodromo Maroñas: (el barrio es un desastre, eso si, al menos lo que recuerdo)









Residencia Presidencial Suarez y Reyes: (hay que ir con visita guiada, creo que se abre en el día del patrimonio, es que es cuando más disponibilidad de edificios hay para recorrer desde todo punto de vista)









Iglesia del Prado:









*CIUDAD VIEJA:*

Palacio Taranco: 









BROU Central:









Iglesia San Francisco de Asis:









*CENTRO:*

Teatro Ateneo de Montevideo:









Cuartel de Bomberos:









*PARQUE RODÓ:*

Parque Hotel: (Sede Mercosur)









Quizá y seguramente me acuerde de más luego, creo que dejamos fuera unos cuantos importantes en el centro, como el Lápido, el Diaz, etc... pero bueno.


----------



## Nort

El Aeropuerto solo por su arquitectura creo que vale la pena visitar.

Además así conocés la parte Este de la ciudad y sus suburbios, que a pesar de ser un desastre urbanistico, son muy bonitos.


----------



## EMArg

Me los agendé a casi todos. El Hipódromo Maroñas tiene, según me contaron ya varias veces, la desventaja de que la zona es bastante fea. El Aeropuerto estaba en mi lista pero lo descarté por no llevar el auto. Al Hotel Carrasco llego en bicicleta, pero al aeropuerto ya supera mi distancia :lol:

Tema aparte: qué ciudad impresionante Montevideo! Turísticamente, es una joya sin explotar. Hoy es un destino secundario previo o de escapada desde Buenos Aires, pero tranquilamente podría ser un destino igual de importante. Algo así como la dupla Viena-Budapest del Sur :colgate:


----------



## EMArg

A propósito, agregué también estos otros:



World Trade Center
Yacht Club
Jardín Botánico


----------



## Gonza77

EMArg said:


> Tema aparte: qué ciudad impresionante Montevideo! Turísticamente, es una joya sin explotar. Hoy es un destino secundario previo o de escapada desde Buenos Aires, pero tranquilamente podría ser un destino igual de importante. Algo así como la dupla Viena-Budapest del Sur :colgate:


Totalmente.
Falta de cabeza a full.


----------



## URU_RODRI

EMArg said:


> Me los agendé a casi todos. El Hipódromo Maroñas tiene, según me contaron ya varias veces, la desventaja de que la zona es bastante fea.


La zona realmente no es la mejor y mucho menos para un turista, lo que te conviene hacer es ir un sábado (creo que las carreras ahora son esos días) ya que seguramente pongan mas seguridad y sin dudarlo va a haber mayor movimiento, pero eso si, en taxi/uber ida y vuelta, no es transmitir miedo pero es preferible pagar un poco más e ir de esa forma con mayor tranquilidad. Ya dentro del predio y edificios todo un lujo.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Colegas, voltei hoje de Montevidéu! Fantástico! Abrirei um thread no Internacional e depois posto o link aqui. Muito obrigado pelas dicas!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

O thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943820 

Eu comecei com o Centro, e depois irei postando Ciudad Vieja, Aguada, Palermo, Punta Carretas, Pocitos, Buceo e Carrasco.


----------



## SebaFun

Maravilloso! me alegra que te haya gustado!


----------



## Gonza77

Una pena que el clima no haya acompañado.
Montevideo no se destaca por su prolijidad... Y en días de lluvia mucho menos xD.


----------



## antonjohn

*friendliest places in Uruguay*

que las ciudades y regiones uruguayas tienen las personas más agradables y más de mente abierta y sociable fuera de las ciudades que he enumerado?
Paysandu
Mercedes
Salto
Florida
Montevedeo
San Jose
Minas
Trinidad
Durazno

Cual de los estes cuidades tiene las personas más abiertas y más agradables de Uruguay.


----------



## SebaFun

Uruguay es un país muy chico, la gente no varía mucho, salvo que varía en costumbres y personalidad sobre todo el Montevideano con el resto, o sino la gente del norte del país tiene fama de ser media compli, pero yo he encontrado de todo en todos lados, creo que más pasa por un tema de como seas VOS como persona, si tenes la mente abierta o no, que como te vea la sociedad.

Por ejemplo, yo soy una persona que me importa tres pepinos lo que piense la gente de mi, y me mando, por tanto tengo la sensación de que todas las personas somos mas o menos lo mismo en este país. Deberías experimentar.


----------



## mariouy

Te vas a llevar una linda sorpresa y vas a ver que en todos los rincones de Uruguay vas a encontrar gente bien y con mentalidad bastante abierta en ciertos aspectos. Pero macanudos la mayoría. 


Que te pasa con la gente del Norte Seba?? Compli que?? 

Jajajajajajajajja. Abzo!


----------



## SebaFun

Yo soy del norte también, relativamente, y soy medio complicado, me imagino los del norte norte, deben ser complicados del todo!


:rofl:


Bueno, fuera de broma, es la fama que le hace algún imbécil, pero yo puedo destacar que he vivido en Salto, en Paysandú y en el sur sur del país, donde resido habitualmente, y la verdad que veo a todos más o menos igual de buena gente, con sus excepciones claro, pero son los menos.


----------



## EduardoFleck

Hola amigos,

Yo estuvo en montevideo y colonia en julio e me gusto mucho las ciudades.
Estoy querendo regressar en noviembre, para ver a uno juego de futbol!

En 10/11 la Celeste juega contra Ecuador. Alguien puede decirme se consigo comprar tickets online? O solo en el Centenario?

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## SebaFun

Bienvenido!!!!!

Se viene la época más linda en uruguay para visitarlo!


----------



## Gonza77

EduardoFleck said:


> Hola amigos,
> 
> Yo estuvo en montevideo y colonia en julio e me gusto mucho las ciudades.
> Estoy querendo regressar en noviembre, para ver a uno juego de futbol!
> 
> En 10/11 la Celeste juega contra Ecuador. Alguien puede decirme se consigo comprar tickets online? O solo en el Centenario?
> 
> Muchas gracias!!!


Creo que se pueden comprar en los locales Abitab, pero no sé si da para hacerlo por internet...
Yo volví al Uruguay hace poco y estoy medio perdido en varios temas aún xD


----------



## EduardoFleck

Gonza77 said:


> Creo que se pueden comprar en los locales Abitab, pero no sé si da para hacerlo por internet...
> Yo volví al Uruguay hace poco y estoy medio perdido en varios temas aún xD


Vamos llegar no dia del juego.
Será que nosotros vamos conseguir tickets?


----------



## URU_RODRI

No recuerdo si las vendían por TickAntel, quizá más sobre las fechas las podes encontrar.


----------



## Gonza77

EduardoFleck said:


> Vamos llegar no dia del juego.
> Será que nosotros vamos conseguir tickets?


Supongo que sí, ya que si bien va mucha gente, las entradas nunca se han agotado.
Igual, lo ideal es comprar antes... no sea cosa que justo para ese día se vendan todas.


----------



## EduardoFleck

Gonza77 said:


> Supongo que sí, ya que si bien va mucha gente, las entradas nunca se han agotado.
> Igual, lo ideal es comprar antes... no sea cosa que justo para ese día se vendan todas.


Muchas gracias Gonza77, URU_RODRI y SebaFun!

Además de la celeste, tratamos de ver el campeonato Uruguayo en el fin de semana. :cheers:


----------



## NANO93

Hola Amigos del Foro Uruguayo.
Tengo planeado visitar de nuevo Montevideo a finales de Enero y vamos en auto desde Asunción.
Quiero un consejo de ustedes. 
Vamos por Argentina y tengo dos fronteras probables para ingresar a Uruguay. Primera la de Concordia-Salto y la Segunda Colón-Paysandú. Cual me recomiendan o da igual?.


----------



## Vaimaca

Si cruzás por Paysandú te ahorras unos 10 kilómetros y vas un rato más por la ruta argentina que está mejor, pero da un poco igual.


----------



## mariouy

En Paysandú tenes que pagar peaje... en Salto el puente es gratuito. Y la ruta Salto-Paysandú no está mal


----------



## NANO93

Gracias Vaimaca y Mario por sus respuestas, las tendré en cuenta.


----------



## FEDE_22

La ruta esta bastante bien del lado Uruguayo y si vas por salto luego podes visitar paysandu tambien.


----------



## Dogs.

Una consulta que no sé si ya habrán hecho...
El próximo enero voy unos días a Montevideo, luego sigo viaje hacia algún balneario (creo que Punta del Diablo) y termino pasando el último día en Colonia antes de cruzar el charco.
Las preguntas son acerca del transporte público: hay micros directos desde la zona de Rocha hasta Colonia? O tendré que hacer trasbordo en Montevideo? Hay buenas frecuencias? Y sobre todo: hay que sacar los pasajes con mucha anticipación o se puede ir a las boleterías y conseguir para, ponele, uno o dos días subsiguientes?

Les agradezco la buena onda.
#vamoarriba


----------



## Pablito28

Estoy casi seguro que no hay ómnibus directo de Colonia a Rocha, por lo que lo más probable es que tengas que hacer trasbordo. La empresa de ómnibus Cot une Montevideo con ambos Depatamentos por lo que imagino que la coordinación es más sencilla.

Sobre la disponibilidad, sobre todo para Rocha Montevideo probablemente te convenga reservar/comprar con tiempo.

Quizás te convenga enviar un email para consultar ( www.cot.com.uy/site/ ).

Saludos kay:


----------



## Dogs.

^^
Gracias!


----------



## magoff

El trasbordo en Montevideo no es problematico,de hecho Montevideo queda de camino a Colonia desde Rocha,y hay omnibus a cada rato.
Como estas de vacaciones no creo que tengas apuro asi que vas a conocer mas,si podes hacete un tiempito para conocer Montevideo,aunque sea con el omnibus turistico.


----------



## Dogs.

^^
Montevideo es el destino principal de mi viaje.
Gracias por la mano!


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Che,
No es por ofender, pero...quien puso el título en francés lo tradujo en google.
No es aller au uruguay, jamais!.
Es Aller en Uruguay!.
Es un país que es masculino (iría con au) pero comienza por vocal, por lo que no queda bien esa doble vocal "aller "o" uruguay", es aller EN uruguay.


----------



## Sebas-1992

C'est vrai!, je ne m'avais jamais rendu compte.


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Sebas-1992 said:


> C'est vrai!, je ne m'avais jamais rendu compte.


A tu réussi les examens du Delf/dalf?


----------



## john333

NANO93 said:


> Hola Amigos del Foro Uruguayo.
> Tengo planeado visitar de nuevo Montevideo a finales de Enero y vamos en auto desde Asunción.
> Quiero un consejo de ustedes.
> Vamos por Argentina y tengo dos fronteras probables para ingresar a Uruguay. Primera la de Concordia-Salto y la Segunda Colón-Paysandú. Cual me recomiendan o da igual?.


yo las veces que fui en vehículo tome por Concordia-Salto, aparte me demore menos en la frontera que cuando fui por Colón-Paysandú


----------



## Sebas-1992

ilignelli_1990 said:


> A tu réussi les examens du Delf/dalf?


Non.

Je ne me rappelle pas bien, mais je crois que quand j'allais à l'Alliance j'avais réussi à atteindre le niveau pour le DELF, mais je ne pouvais pas le payer.


----------



## el palmesano

Argentinos hablando de Uruguay


----------



## Colorado25

Excelente video.


----------



## SebaFun

Impresionante el Uru!


----------

